# 2018-2019 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (3)*
F Devin Thomas
F Emondre Rickman
F Allante Holson

*Junior Eligibility (3)*
G Jordan Barnes
G Christian Williams
F Bronson Kessinger *

*Sophomore Eligibility (4)*
G Tyreke Key
F Daniel Hunnermann
F Clayton Hughes
G Cam Bacote (Ineligible due to NCAA transfer rules)
G Tyeshon Martin !
*
Freshman Eligibility (3)*
G Deavion Washington
G Cooper Neese
F Blake Brinkmeyer

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Q leaving, that now means 5 spots are open for the 2018 recruiting class. Looking at this breakdown, I'd imagine the staff is going to try to find a JUCO or upperclass transfer to provide class balance. I don't think a staff ever wants to get in the business of having to get 5 kids in a single year.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Q leaving, that now means 5 spots are open for the 2018 recruiting class. Looking at this breakdown, I'd imagine the staff is going to try to find a JUCO or upperclass transfer to provide class balance. I don't think a staff ever wants to get in the business of having to get 5 kids in a single year.



Not just a JUCO, but I am leaning toward a JUCO 4/5 because of Thomas and Rickman going away at the end of 18/19.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> Not just a JUCO, but I am leaning toward a JUCO 4/5 because of Thomas and Rickman going away at the end of 18/19.


Agreed.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm sure I'm not the only one, but 5 open spots on the roster next year freaks me out quite a bit.  We have a lot of roster spots to fill, and so far there are zero verbal commits for 2018.  Obviously we can go the route of adding a 5th year transfer and possible 2 JUCO players, but those aren't always homeruns.  I'm also in agreement with others that the frontcourt is about to get super-thin.


----------



## TreeTop

We filled 5 spots for the 2017/2018 roster...our staff can do it again if they have to.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> We filled 5 spots for the 2017/2018 roster...our staff can do it again if they have to.



And we had the first one in the fold by 9/21, so let's hope the staff starts getting on it quickly.  It's not unprecedented to fill 5 spots as you said, but the buzz around our recruiting and kids that we're in on seems to be a little slow right now.  We also didn't have 5 open scholarships at this point last year...some of those opened up after the season ended.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated with Washington commitment.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. 

If we get Neese (which is a very hot rumor right now) that would leave 2 remaining scholarships in the 2018 class. Looking at the chart in the initial post, I think the staff would be looking to find an athletic SF (think 6'5"-6'7" type) and probably a replacement for Rickman. Thoughts?


----------



## Southgrad07

That would be exactly the route  I would go. Big bruising C from JC or transfer ranks and a 6'5-6'6 wing with some bulk. Neese, Key,Barnes, and Washington would be down right scary in the back court.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Best players available imho.  Have a 6'8" Iowa kid now.  Yea.. another big would be nice...  a super fast PG would be nice...  if the best available are another PG and big F/C that's good.  And Neese...
If it played out.... Washington, Brinkmeyer, Neese, Harris and a big JUCO that would work.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Southgrad07 said:


> That would be exactly the route  I would go. Big bruising C from JC or transfer ranks and a 6'5-6'6 wing with some bulk. Neese, Key,Barnes, and Washington would be down right scary in the back court.



Would there be enough balls to keep everyone happy?  That would be a problem many coaches would love to have.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scholarship chart updated. 

:cheeky:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Roster is looking loaded over the next couple years. Depending on how these last two spots fill out, I believe good times are coming.


----------



## southernindianaballer

According to verbal commits site and team boards it appears ISU has won recruits from colleges such as: Butler, Missouri, Depaul, Temple, Wichita State, Tenn, Ole Miss, Miss state, Memphis, St Louis, Ball State, East Car, among others and usual ovc and mvc schools.  It appears things on the recruiting side have ticked up a notch and we are competing well with some P5 schools.  I agree Boda...
I have a feeling we may find a 6'9" juco with a 7' wingspan before the season is over....  and I bet something is brewing with yet another athletic one...
I will add that the 6'8" Iowa will be more athletic than some expect.  He has natural hops and works on his hops all year long per his other sport.  Reports are he is now 6'9".


----------



## southernindianaballer

JBs buddy looks like he has skills and an ISU offer.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'm confused--hard to believe I understand.  Neese will become legible at the end of the frist semester next year.  Doesn't that mean his legibility will end midyear of his senior year?  Hard to not see him play the conference schedule of his last year.  I hope I'm missing something really simple here.


----------



## skdent1414

The only time he should miss is that first part of his freshman year. They don't end eligibility midyear like that.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Would love for us to try to bring this guy in.  Two more years of eligibility.https://www.google.com/amp/s/writingillini.com/2018/03/05/illinois-basketball-wyatt-walker-grad-transfer-option-illini/amp/


----------



## TreeTop

With Williams added to this roster, does that mean we still have one spot to fill? Or am I forgetting someone?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> I'm confused--hard to believe I understand.  Neese will become legible at the end of the frist semester next year.  Doesn't that mean his legibility will end midyear of his senior year?  Hard to not see him play the conference schedule of his last year.  I hope I'm missing something really simple here.



You must have a calendar year of residency at your new school before you can play. So it is one year from whatever day they enroll at the new school. The end date is immaterial -- you get 5 calendar years to play 4 seasons.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> With Williams added to this roster, does that mean we still have one spot to fill? Or am I forgetting someone?



Correct. One open scholarship based on those currently on the roster.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> I'm confused--hard to believe I understand.  Neese will become legible at the end of the frist semester next year.  Doesn't that mean his legibility will end midyear of his senior year?  Hard to not see him play the conference schedule of his last year.  I hope I'm missing something really simple here.



Look at it this way.  He used one semester at Butler so that leaves 3.5 here.


----------



## rapala

Hell, all this time I have been blaming Lansing for our shortfall, I didn't realize you here on the board have been making important decisions.  How often do you meet.  Who pays your travel ?  With this many people involved in important decision making ,it's no wonder Greg doesn't have enough money!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

rapala said:


> Hell, all this time I have been blaming Lansing for our shortfall, I didn't realize you here on the board have been making important decisions.  How often do you meet.  Who pays your travel ?  With this many people involved in important decision making ,it's no wonder Greg doesn't have enough money!



Come again?


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Come again?



Glad I wasn't the only one confused by that.  I didn't say anything because I figured it was something I missed and didn't want to look stupid.


----------



## rapala

Just having fun with you guys.  At 81 I hope I haven't attended my last mvc tournament.  ITF and youngun took me.Have seen all of our wins, would like to see some more.  You guys have to relax a little.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Pitt has 8 players transfering not sure if any of them are worth a damn but wonder if we will kick the tires


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Pitt has 8 players transfering not sure if any of them are worth a damn but wonder if we will kick the tires



Ryan Luther would average 20-12 in the Valley. Saw a couple Pitt games at the gym and he is a freaking load. Pretty sure he is instant eligible so my guess is a HM will snap him up.


----------



## TreeTop

I have absolutely ZERO insight or inside knowledge into the goings-on with the team, but I would be incredibly surprised if Huenermann's scholarship carries over to next year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> I have absolutely ZERO insight or inside knowledge into the goings-on with the team, but I would be incredibly surprised if Huenermann's scholarship carries over to next year.



I'd put Knight ahead of him to be honest since you have Washington, Neese and Williams joining the fold and Knight can't play anything other than the PG spot as he isn't a good shooter. Either would be logical calls though.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

If the right people with the right size and skills should appear on the horizon, they both might be open.  Agree?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> If the right people with the right size and skills should appear on the horizon, they both might be open.  Agree?



I can't see the staff opening two additional spots myself. That would really throw off class balance considering there is one scholarship open.


----------



## sycamorebacker

TreeTop said:


> I have absolutely ZERO insight or inside knowledge into the goings-on with the team, but I would be incredibly surprised if Huenermann's scholarship carries over to next year.



It's hard to give up on a 6'11" that can shoot, but since he did not redshirt this year, I'm assuming the coaches don't expect much from him.


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> It's hard to give up on a 6'11" that can shoot, but since he did not redshirt this year, I'm assuming the coaches don't expect much from him.



Have you ever seen him shoot?  I’m honestly not sure he can.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

From watching him in practice and in warmups sure he can shoot, but I don’t see it translating to game speed.  Boy would I love to be wrong!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> I can't see the staff opening two additional spots myself. That would really throw off class balance considering there is one scholarship open.



Makes sense.  I was looking for immediate help--hadn't considered balance.    However if it were very strong immediate help, I still feel it might be considered.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> From watching him in practice and in warmups sure he can shoot, but I don’t see it translating to game speed.  Boy would I love to be wrong!



That was sort of my point. It’s easy to look good shooting the ball when nobody is guarding you and when you’re not tired. It’s a completely different animal to do it in a game against MVC-caliber competition.  I’m not certain he can do it since I’ve never seen it done.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Knight transferring, we now have 2 open spots.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Knight transferring, we now have 2 open spots.



We'll probably sign Romeo Langford.


----------



## Bluethunder

With it being this late in the game, I say either sign a grad transfer with it or hold it until next season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

TreeTop said:


> We'll probably sign Romeo Langford.




preferred walk-on?


----------



## Coach '72

if we use two scholarships, one needs to be a big- a nasty big. the other maybe a grad senior 0r a juco that can put the ball on the floor, or we can save one.  Go Blue.


----------



## meistro

Is there anybody good left out there to get? Seems like some of the better ones we’ve targeted have went elsewhere.


----------



## BrokerZ

I don’t recall the last time we didn’t use a scholarship.  Maybe I’m misremembering, but it seems we use every one of them every year.  We even stretch it a bit with the things we’ve done with TJ Bell and Christian Williams.  

I expect us to fill them both.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I don’t recall the last time we didn’t use a scholarship.  Maybe I’m misremembering, but it seems we use every one of them every year.  We even stretch it a bit with the things we’ve done with TJ Bell and Christian Williams.
> 
> I expect us to fill them both.



As do I.

The staff now has some roster flexibility. They can throw their hats into the ring of some D1 transfers that would have to sit a year and then still get an instantly eligible player. Guys like Ibi Watson transferring from Michigan seems to be a Valleyesque player, for example.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Senior Eligibility (3)*
> F Devin Thomas
> F Emondre Rickman
> F Allante Holson
> 
> *Junior Eligibility (3)*
> G Jordan Barnes
> G Christian Williams
> F Bronson Kessinger *
> 
> *Sophomore Eligibility (4)*
> G Tyreke Key
> F Daniel Hunnermann
> F Clayton Hughes
> G Cam Bacote (Ineligible due to NCAA transfer rules)
> G Tyeshon Martin !
> *
> Freshman Eligibility (3)*
> G Deavion Washington
> G Cooper Neese
> F Blake Brinkmeyer
> 
> *Legend*
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt
> ! Denotes Walk-On



Roster is now set.


----------

